# Cold Climate Winter Care For Aldabra Tortoise



## Pan Li

I upload a file about winter care for aldabra tortoise. It is based on my owe experience and the help of my vet. I have had my aldabra tortoise for four years. She and I live in the cold climate the whole time. So there is just some tips for people who want have an aldabra tortoise in a cold climate or already have one. If anyone has any questions please post on this thread and I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Pan:

The care sheet is ok, however, I think your habitat is too small. It seems to have worked for you, though.


----------



## Alaskamike

This is interesting. I know it is possible to keep an Aldabra in cold climates, Zoos certainly do it with success. Though they spend a good bit of money on their care and habitat. I have a young (9month old) Aldabra but I live in South Florida so it is much simpler to accomplish. He has an outside surround. Once temps drop below 70f at night I will be bringing him in till sun out again the next day. 

Your real challenges have not really set in however. Have you considered what it will be like housing her when she is 100lbs? 200? Even if you dedicated an entire room of your house to her - which would be just barley adequate - the amount she will eat will be unbelievable. Without an outside area to graze, you will have a major challenge. Im not saying it can't be done, certainly with enough resources one can accomplish almost anything. Heck, I know there are people who keep tigers..... but it is not recommended unless you have tremendous resources and the will


to accommodate such a large (potentially) creature.


----------



## Alaskamike

By the way........ anyone thinking of getting an Aldabra and raising him/her in a cold climate.... please take a good look at the photos in the Aldabra thread posted by Aldabraman. Until one really sees the potential size of these magnificent creatures mere words cannot do them justice. 
I wish you great success with yours @Pan Li. Would love to see some pictures


----------



## Pan Li

Alaskamike said:


> By the way........ anyone thinking of getting an Aldabra and raising him/her in a cold climate.... please take a good look at the photos in the Aldabra thread posted by Aldabraman. Until one really sees the potential size of these magnificent creatures mere words cannot do them justice.
> I wish you great success with yours @Pan Li. Would love to see some pictures


I would love to move to a warmer place for my princess. I am finishing my school right now, and after a year or two I will be able to find a job in California or maybe Florida and get a house with big backyard! And I know it is impossible to keep an aldabra in doors for long! yours is a cutie!


----------



## Alaskamike

I hope my reply didn't seem a criticism. It was more directed to Someone who has not yet thought through the challenges of an Aldabra 

You obviously have a good plan.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Thanks for posting this. I'm eager to hear from more people in cold dry climates. We have a newfound young Sulcata and are contemplating the exact dilemma Alaskamike poses about the challenges regarding tortoise size, roaming and grazing, and indoor winter enclosures. Right now, we are discussing plans to renovate a work room attached to our garage and the plan to install permanent heat. We're still brainstorming about maintaining both the higher heat AND especially HUMIDITY in such a large space. It is very dry and extra windy where we live. This winter, we will be experimenting with expanding our indoor gardening operation and see what natural foods we can grow for our tort over the winter. I LOVE the photos of the sod/garden covered balcony you posted in your introduction thread. I've also been dabbling with the idea of trying to put sod in our plans for a "winter room enclosure." I'm still trying to figure out drainage issues.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pan Li said:


> I upload a file about winter care for aldabra tortoise. It is based on my owe experience and the help of my vet. I have had my aldabra tortoise for four years. She and I live in the cold climate the whole time. So there is just some tips for people who want have an aldabra tortoise in a cold climate or already have one. If anyone has any questions please post on this thread and I will get back to you as soon as I can.


Pan Li, I think you should post your photos from your introduction here too! They are great and I think people would love to see them when they check out this thread.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Alaskamike said:


> By the way........ anyone thinking of getting an Aldabra and raising him/her in a cold climate.... please take a good look at the photos in the Aldabra thread posted by Aldabraman. Until one really sees the potential size of these magnificent creatures mere words cannot do them justice.
> @Pan Li.


----------



## ascott

*



Cold Climate Winter Care For Aldabra Tortoise

Click to expand...

*
_Maybe a plane ticket to Florida for the winter....just funnin ya...._


----------



## treefrog010

I live in virginia. I had a pair of aldabs, male 460 lbs and female 340. I also had 14 leopards both species. I built a building 24 X 24 that had 3 entrances one half of building for aldabs and one quarter each for other 2 species. Each entrance led to a separate grazing area. The floor was concrete with wersbo tubing in it connected to a water heater and pump. Thermostat kept floors at 85 degrees even with 2 foot of snow on ground. Total cost for that building was 7200 dollars. Hosed out once a week. Worked great.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

treefrog010 said:


> I live in virginia. I had a pair of aldabs, male 460 lbs and female 340. I also had 14 leopards both species. I built a building 24 X 24 that had 3 entrances one half of building for aldabs and one quarter each for other 2 species. Each entrance led to a separate grazing area. The floor was concrete with wersbo tubing in it connected to a water heater and pump. Thermostat kept floors at 85 degrees even with 2 foot of snow on ground. Total cost for that building was 7200 dollars. Hosed out once a week. Worked great.


Wow, what? I feel like that seems a little cheap to me!  Did you build it low, with wood?


----------



## treefrog010

Yes, I had 16" cinder block perimeter walls that's 2 blocks high and then put a. 6' walls on that so 7 foot4 floor to ceiling. Outside walls were T 111 wood siding with 2" of styro Iinsulation inside walls and ceiling. Inside walls were open 24 walls with the styro in them. Also partitions between species were 2 blocks high. Hung uvb and Uva lights and pressure washed once a week. 1 month after being built torts went in and out on their own to get warm. Did not lock them in till second snow or below 40. They did fine and later like crazy. I built it myself in 2001 so now materials probably more like 8800 to 9000.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

treefrog010 said:


> Yes, I had 16" cinder block perimeter walls that's 2 blocks high and then put a. 6' walls on that so 7 foot4 floor to ceiling. Outside walls were T 111 wood siding with 2" of styro Iinsulation inside walls and ceiling. Inside walls were open 24 walls with the styro in them. Also partitions between species were 2 blocks high. Hung uvb and Uva lights and pressure washed once a week. 1 month after being built torts went in and out on their own to get warm. Did not lock them in till second snow or below 40. They did fine and later like crazy. I built it myself in 2001 so now materials probably more like 8800 to 9000.


Wow.... hmmm... now I know what I'm going to be planning next year! 
(nah, I'm not that initiative.)


----------



## treefrog010

I now have made a 6 X 4 and 2 foot tall heated enclosure for my redfoots. 2 people can pick up and move. Keeps inside temp 38 degrees above ambiance temps. Used 2 inch thick styro boards and glued washable bathroom panels to both sides. R factor came out to about 30. Put all panels together and silicone sales all corners and seems. Cut 2 ( I would now do 1) 12 X 14 " doors in front. Held in place with heavy duty velcro. For heat I used zoomed 18 X 18 tortoise enclosure heaters. 2on each side with large space in middle with no heat. Torts go in and out as desired. Only close up when temps go below 40.cost... 275 for eenclosures and 200 for heaters. I can add one more to bring inside temps to 47 above ambiance if temps drop to single digits.


----------



## argus333

any pics of these awesome tortoise sheds?


----------



## Yvonne G

It is VERY IMPORTANT to note that the giant tortoises MUST HAVE room to wander. If they can't exercise they become lame/crippled.


----------

